# anyone know anything details on 1970 Schwinn Chrome super sports



## mofoco1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are they worth fixing or not?. Got one and am setting it up as a single speed. Would it be better to leave it alone and clean it up or?...Mo


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2010)

*No chrome Super Sport*

I don't think Schwinn made a chrome Super Sport,maybe it's a Paramount? Please post a pic. of the bike. BTW,converting an old Schwinn or any collectable roadbike to a "fixie"destroys the value. Keep the original parts around for resale.

Pat


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 3, 2010)

Chrome SS?  I haven't seen one.  They make great single speeds, just don't do anything irreversable.  Don't grind off any braze ons or anything that would screw up the chrome.  And keep all the origional parts so when you go to sell the thing you've got the whole bike to sell.
Show us some pictures!


----------



## BadDad (May 1, 2010)

Working in Schwinn shop round that time & recall assembling the odd chrome Paramount but no SSs  -though one-off bikes occasionally passed thru- as special orders.  Is the frame lugged or fillet brazed?  Is it complete and in decent shape?  If so_  I'd agree with these other guys - best not ‘irreversibly’ mod the thing.  It might have been made for a specific customer and have some unique history?!  After assembling 100's of Schwinns the Super Sport was a personal favourite and remains one of the sweetest riding bikes I own.  Here's a great article about these fillet brazed hand shop bikes_   http://www.sheldonbrown.com/schwinn-braze.html

Roll On,  tZ


----------

